# Numbernine MIA



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Numbernine recently. He hasn't posted in a while, but several threads have mentioned him recently - quoting some of the advice he has given us, like Baytril dosages and barley.

Just wondering.  

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Maggie,

You are very observent! Hope he is Ok, it could be the holiday busy's!

Denise


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I haven't heard from NumberNine lately either .. incidentally, NumberNine is a lady ....

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Huh...

NumberNine is a Lady?

I thought NumberNine was a dude...! Lol...

I was wondering about them also...being MIA for awhile...

Hope they are allright...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Actually, NumberNine is a lady, but her son has posted from time to time under her account .. thus the perception that NumberNine is a "dude". Regardless, I haven't heard from either in a good while.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, to both of them, I hope they have a good festive season, and that they will return with more of their thought provoking posts. As well, a wonderful holiday season to all.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, that is interesting. We were getting two for one.  Not a bad deal. I thought they contributed a lot to the forum with their knowledge of birds.
To me, you can't have a balanced forum without some "thought provoking" give and take. 

Maggie


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

*It is goodbye*

Well, I do not wish to torture anyone, so to set the record straight: No, NumberNine isn't coming back.

I will not get into the reasons for my departure as I wish to remain positive.

Nevertheless, I want to let you know that I did enjoy the kind heart of Terry Whatley, the friendship of Maggie, as well as the good words of a few others...

As for my last contribution to this web site, you *MUST* get your hands on the following. It isn't about pigeons, it is about mankind. It might just be the best 109 minutes you will have spent during the last 15 years. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0413845/

P.S. And to those who think they know me: I’m a private person and wish to remain anonymous. When I got cable internet around 1998, I asked a male friend to use his credit card and identity to register my cable internet. And he used my identity to register his connection. Whenever I purchase something, it goes under his name and he pays for it. Whenever he purchases something through the net, I pay for his purchases. At the end of the year, one pays the other any balance due.

We did that because we wanted to retain some privacy in this world of big brother. So even if some site administrator gave you the name behind this IP address, you ain’t further ahead.

Btw, I love meat, but I don't eat any out of love for all living creatures. Best of luck.

NumberNine


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*It wasn't me*

I swear!!!  sorry to hear you won't be around any longer Numbernine

Take care,

Andi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering if you'd pop back in. Sorry to hear that you don't want to come back at all, and hope you'll find the time to check in as time or spirit permits.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Awwwwwww, c'mon NunberNine...!


Come on back...!


We miss you!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Numbernine. I will miss you.  I also wish you the very best in life and hope all your dreams come true.

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Drat! And I was so looking forward to being somebody's "Big Brother"!

C'est la vie!

Pidgey


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Hi Numbernine*

Sorry to hear you are not coming back.... you gave me some great advice when I was a "squab" on how to catch my injured pigeon You really were instrumental in helping me to adopt the right pose for pigeon catching.

We'll miss you but you have to do what you have to do.

Take care

Tania


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Please do not send me private message as I will NOT come back to pigeons.com.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Eerrr*

What's happening? I'm confused and a bit upset about Numbernine's last post. 

Numbernine, I don't know what's happened but I am sorry that you are feeling the way that you are. I think this site is terrific but obviously you do not. It's a shame but I wish you well in what you do.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Numbernine. You seem to be very upset for what reason I do not know. You state that you operated on 30 birds and you have a vast med library. Good for that. You should relize then that many people here are trying to learn and share. This site has things to offer. And if you wanted to offer you could. You stated you were testing others. Why. Is your way of thinking is that you know so much. Life is life. You live it. theres enough going on in the world today that life has to be just lived. No need to worry about what you read into it. I do not think anybody here was or is trying to pry into your life. Befor computors people would visit often and talk pigeons now they are just a click away from shareing You can share and learn its up to you But please do not think the people here are prying into your life Perhaps if you thought you would see a friend rather then something else here. Sorry you feel as you do.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Numbernine, 

Just a few things here...I wasn't going to respond to your posts but I don't know where you are coming from half of the time and your "observations" are unfounded and uncalled for. The members *AND* the moderators do their very best to encourage a forum where we care, help, support each other and pigeons.

First off, you said that you weren't coming back and yet, here you are replying again with negative feedback. I don't know who is saying bad things about you privately or otherwise but it just seems that you're extremely paranoid.

If you recall, you burst onto this site virtually out of the blue, and at that time your opinions and "professional" ways, basically overshadowed anything else. You have chosen to keep yourself so guarded and private that you created suspicion about yourself whether you want to acknowledge this or not. We didn't/don't know who you are, your "qualifications" or expertise but we were expected to just listen and not question you. 

You left not long after you first appeared, without notice. Then, months later, you resurface again with a little more respect than you previously demonstrated. You slowly started to work your way back up to (what I consider) a condescending "tone". You questioned Treesa's (a very experienced pigeon keeper and a long term moderator's) advice and an argument ensued. Then you left again not long after that...but yet you're back posting again. Which is it, do you want to be a member and contribute to this forum, or are you going to threaten that you're never coming back and get a few jabs in while going out the door?

If your experience and qualifications are as good as you say, then stay and help, but if not, then don't make big dramatic deal about it. Each one of us provide varying levels of "expertise" concerning different aspects of pigeons and their care but collectively, we do a VERY GOOD JOB. Pidgey is probably just as qualified as yourself, if not more. Why do you feel so insecure that you have to tell us just how good, you are? Also, this site is NOT a rehab forum only, it's a pigeons site about all aspects and if you're are rehabber, that's fine, but that isn't the main purpose of this forum.

You give off an "air" of superiority about you and it's very evident. You blame the moderators for what transpires here but this is a position that you wouldn't know how to handle whatsoever. You have very little tact or personable ways about you. It's like I've said to the others before, this is a forum where we are talking to PEOPLE, not pigeons. Therefore you should consider taking a course on human relations and perhaps learn some negotiating skills.

Anyhoo, if you want to leave, that is your decision, but if you're not coming back, then please stop posting your negative and belittling comments about the members and moderators.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NumberNine said:


> When posting in the past, I sometimes pretended that I didn't know. It was a way for me to judge of your knowledge and abilities.
> 
> Overall, giving how many years this web site has been around, I'm astonished at how poorly it has developed. The so-called moderators are the ones to blame for this deplorable state. You should try to be more focused and more organized.
> 
> P.S. Time is running out. You should try to get your act together as soon as possible.



What the heck is this persons problem???? I say good riddance!! Sounds like trouble. As many lives as you guys have saved?? GEESH!!!!! Get a life man...............
_Since I posted the "quote" above, the orginal post has been edited and most of it deleted. Might be a little confusing for any one who reads this later on..........._


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

WU HU!!! Go get em Brad!!!!!!!!

Wonderful response!!!!!!! 
This is the best pigeon forum that I know of. The folks here are incredibly helpful, passionate, and compassionate! If you want to leave the forum, go ahead, and stop posting and wasting our time with your paranoid ramblings of imaginary big brother theories. If big brother wants to know about pigeon stuff, I'm sure most of us here would be glad to help him out!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Hallujah!!! Amen!!!!*

Brad, guess that's why you're a moderator and I'm not. This guys/gals post just struck me wrong right away. How dare he/she say such? I would have booted his/her butt outta here with out a second thought! LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, was QUITE shocked by NumberNine's comments, which I just happened to see before they were deleted.

With the number of people in this forum, I feel we're very fortunate NOT to have more "confrontations." Not EVERYONE always agrees with some opinions expressed, but the main thing is HOW people respond. When we talk face to face or on the phone, inflections can be heard and adjustments made. Typing words and getting our expression across is MUCH more difficult. Also, there are times I would like to strike back instead of WAITING, letting my temper cool and THEN responding in a civilized manner!

I also feel that if I am out of line, I will be held accountable, whether publicly in a post or through a private message. I should then have the decency to apologize if I have offended anyone.

I have also wondered if some of the threads/posts are by members who operate under various DIFFERENT handles/names in order to stir up trouble. There HAVE been times when I've thought: "whoa! That sounds like what so and so said/acted!"

Yes, sometimes we can get carried away but that's part of the fun/comraderie of a site like this. I consider the members on this site my friends and I would never intentionally try to hurt them or insult their birds! I've learned a LOT and both Mr. Squeaks and I have benefited more than I can tell you! MANY THANKS!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I too read the post before it was deleted. 

I am sorry to hear you are unhappy with this site Numbernine. For me it has been a godsend though. I have managed to save two little lives with all the help and kind advice I received here from people like Brad, Treesa, Pidgey, Phil, Reti and so many others (you guys know who you are). 

I consider these people to be my friends. About the anonymity part though and wanting to remain totally unknown, well that's your perogative but I have never worried about privacy to that extent. I use my real name, age, location etc and don't concern myself about invasion issues. I have never, ever felt threatened here at all. It's not like this is a dating site or that anything weird is going on. This is for the free flow and exchange of information and experiences regarding pigeons and many members know each other personally. Lots of kidding and comraderie too. 

Your comments about education puzzle me too. When I want book-training info I go to the vet. But when I need good sound practical hands on experience from people who have lived it and done it I come her. I will take practice over book-learning anyday. Anyway, we've plenty of well read and thoughtful members and moderators, like Pidgey as Brad mentioned.

Seems a shame you would leave as your advice was respected from what I have read and many wondered where you were. 

Cameron


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I didn't get a chance to read the post before it was deleted, but I'm glad to see what was posted. We don't need or deserve this treatment here. This is my favorite spot on the web, and always the first place I head to when I get on the computer. The poor girls I work with must hear at least a dozen times a day , my favorite phrase, "One of my friends on Pigeontalk...", and that's what all of you are, human and feathered or furred, you are my friends, people who I know I can run to when I need sympathy, who I can run to with problems and questions, and who will in return, accept a bit of loving and a hug when you need it too. Then there's Pidgey, as you know we do "pick'" on each other, but it's all in fun. Good lord, this man makes me use my brain to come up with a snappier, wittier answer to what trouble he tries to send my way. You are all so special to me.
Daryl


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Nicely said Daryl.

And to Numbernine: From your own post #39 in the thread titled "Colloidal Silver" I just think you should read your own words again. Surprisingly, they mirror what I said in my previous post to you. This is not meant to upset you but I have taken the trouble to read the history of at least 50 to 60 of your prior posts to see for myself what has some of the people here so bothered about you. You obviously had a lot to say and so much of it was acknowledged and appreciated and respected by the other members. Anyway, read on, your exact words to Brad were:

"From someone who admitted not doing any rehabbing, I'm glad to see you have no problem evaluating a professional rehabber. _You are totally correct, no one should ever question those who have years of experience. They can't go wrong. Direct training *beats medical education anytime*_.

That is essentially what I said to you about experience being more important than book learning. So what's the big deal now about Pij-talk members and Moderators being out of step with your way of thinking. I don't get it. You really should respond to explain yourself. We don't have to all get along. No family does. In fact we would certainly miss those who challenge us when they are gone otherwise we will all become a homogenous group of like minded people and maybe miss out on some great insights. Are you up to the challenge or are you just going to bail out? The balls in your court #9.

Cameron


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm...


Well, I am completely puzzled..!

This is a totally wonderful site and a real blessing for us and our Birds.

NumberNine, I really have no idea what it is you are supposed to be feeling so rejecting about, to the site, and the people of it.

Everyone here likes you and has been wishing for your return, and yet something seems amis which I am clueless about.


Would you spell it out in simple english for me? 

If I have a 'Nickle' for every time I have recommended 'Hagen's Breeding Mash' and acknowledged you for recommending it initially, I'd have enough dough to buy another bag by now!


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I read the message before it was deleted and I had typed out a responce, but I did just as mr squeaks said erased it and came back to it later just to see that everyone had posted my exact thoughts. 

I love the opinions and different views on this forum, I have so many people helping that I always find something from the ideas given that works for me, The people here are so dedicated and caring and I cant believe they can do what they do for people they dont know. 

I dont know what this is about and I dont really care either, but I didnt think the "attack" to the people here was justified. Especially with some of the goodbyes stated above.

I admit that the NAIS stuff happening is scary and Im feeling a bit suppressed by "the powers that be" especially with pigeons being included, but I dont think any of the people that have worked together on this board would try to track anyone down if they dont wish to be found. You were asked about because you had valuable input on things and people apreciated it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

NumberNine, my two cents. No one here, moderator or otherwise has had a greater role than your own hand in deleting your own posts. The first time you dissapeared, your posts seemed to as well. The second time that I could see it coming, I went to the 'see all posts' option and copied and pasted many of your posts into Microsoft Word, for my own use. You have give some excellent information/observations in your posts, that doesn't mean that one cannot question or dispute your posts. I respect you and your knowledge base, and also reserve the right to come to my own conclusions on a given topic. I still welcome future input from you, that's just how it is, February 2006.

My sincere best wishes and hoping for a change of mind in you,

fp


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Dang I am late for dinner again.... move over I have a thing to*

say to you Numbernine, for your information and future ref....because I know you will be searching through this little web threads.. I think it is so sad that you believe you are of higher mind than others here on pigeon.com that you didn't show it, say it, and waited for others to respond to see if they were as well educated as yourself.

That is what I call a real man...in all do respect mighty pigeon Numbernine, if all educators taught like you? we all would be so smart and would not be contributing to the needs of our feathered friends here.. It would be a big BLANK waiting for words to be posted to see if other's here are as smart as they claim to be. I love Pigeon.com I consider these people here my extended family. People who care about the well being of birds, animals and people...I have learned so much from members here in all areas of raising a pigeon, to medical advice, meds, you name they have helped. 

Oh one last thing.. Just because you put a utility bill in another persons name doesn't mean you are not being watched or listened to... from what I have gathered they are lurking and listening to us all , when ever they want , and where they want... you do have a SS# don't you? hellllllllooooooooooonumbernine numbernine you there? oh there you are , I see you. look over here .....Hi oooooo now I have the creeps..... by the way my name is not andi and I don't live LA.... so I guess ya don't know me either.. oh well so long , and I hope you find another pigeon forum as fun as this one, and that the people who manage it are of superior mind such as yourself..........goodbye my Numbernine friend and do let us know when you have your superiorpigeons.com website up so we can educate our brains (bird brains that is) heeeeeeeheeeeeee now fly away and find your self the wisdom you seek my little one........and be sure we will know when one flys by to spy and drop some poop from time to time.....good bye.....me andinla well not really andi in LA but whoever I am good bye;.2 whoever u r zzzzzzzzzzzzi gotta go to bed........ I'm rambling to someone that doesn't even know me. 

oh ps if you know who has Roscoe the pigeon please dont tell anyone here it's a secret.......ok (being of superior mind of course you know who has Roscoe dah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Andi ?????


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Quote:
*Originally Posted by NumberNine

* When posting in the past, I sometimes pretended that I didn't know. It was a way for me to judge of your knowledge and abilities.

** Overall, giving how many years this web site has been around, I'm astonished at how poorly it has developed. 

*** The so-called moderators are the ones to blame for this deplorable state. You should try to be more focused and more organized. 

**** P.S. Time is running out. You should try to get your act together as soon as possible. *

* * * *

First & foremost, I'm sorry NumberNine seems to have had a bad experience here at Pigeon Talk. It's a shame he/she felt the need to attack the site, it's members & moderators, because of this.

I just have a couple comments regarding the above quote.

* This is not even worth addressing.  

** A statement like that *really* surprises me. Given the amount of active members that have registered since I became a moderator (a little over 3 years ago) & the birds that have been saved due to our dedicated members offering their suggestions/advice/support, etc., I would have to say, hands down, this site has developed quite well & continues to do so.  

*** From my perspective, as a *moderator*, a 'deplorable' state, with regard to a discussion board such as Pigeon Talk, would be where 'undesirables' are allowed to run amuck (this doesn't occur because the moderators are quick to nip potential problems before they escalate) & members are ignored of their needs to care for an ill or injured bird (this doesn't occur because of the vast avian knowledge that is shared by each & every one of us. The fact that this site runs as smoothly as it does, I would say the moderator team is very well organized.

**** This is another puzzler. I have no idea what he/she is referring to.  

The members have made, & continue to make, this site a success. To each & every one of you, I would like to say, *"Thank You".*  

Cindy


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*It is confusing*

to know what Numbernine is so upset about. I re-read my first thread when I was trying to catch my pigeon with fishing line around both feet and Numbernine really did give me fantastic advice and I have to say that it was her advice that helped me catch the pigeon in that I adopted the correct position to catch the pigeon, to feeding wholemeal pitta bread and what to wear for a successful capture. I absorbed every word she said and I really, really do think it was paramount in my successful capture. 

Re her misconceptions about this site I think that this site is absolutely fantastic when seeking advice about pigeons from healthcare, to caring for sick and injured, to feeding etc and owning pigeons and well to everything and the best thing is that there is so much support and love that most members give to each other and yet have never met them. 

Moderators you are terrific - I have my favourites...but that doesn't mean that I don't think that you all do a great job.

I think Numbernine has had some "life changing" thing happened and it has made her extremely paranoid and bitter about a lot of things in her life - it is sad because she did know a lot. The web link she asked us to look at was about Enron so I don't know what's happening but I guess it is linked to her "Big Brother" worries.

Numbernine - I hope that you can conquer your demons that have upset you so. 

Tania


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*What do the pigeons think about all this to-do?*

One benefit, or disadvantage, of high intelligence is that one can be aware of all the extremely stupid things one has done and said. Done and said. Rarely, doing and saying. (My own quote, perhaps a paraphrase. I'm sure someone else has expressed similar thoughts before. To be safe. Nihil novum sub solis. There is nothing new under the sun, and all that). 

People do watch me sometmes, and I observe people sometimes. Usually I find better things to do. If "big brother" is watching me, I pity him. He must be extemely bored. 

If some computer program is analyzing my every keystroke so that They know NOW is the time to hit me with an offer of a three cent discount coupon on a purchase of a jumbo $2.39 pack of Snickers (TM), well, since I like Snickers, okay. I'm still the one to decide whether it will be the pack of 5 bars at 60 grams each, or the new 5 bars at 65 grams each pack for only an additional $6.29 after mail-in coupon rebate accompanied by questionnaire. Shoot, I might not even buy a Snickers candy bar. Maybe I'll go for a Mars bar by the same company. 

At any rate, somebody will get my money. Some teacher will be unfortunate to get me in their class, and some girl will be unfortunate to marry me (actually, my wife has oft expressed her regrets). People will rant and rave. We will never do away with war altogether, because people will find work-arounds. We are clever when it comes to hurting and killing ourselves. We are slow to learn that which is important. 

To be sure, there are legitimate privacy issues in public places that need to be addressed. There will always be people who misinterpret what is meant or said. Perhaps we'd like to hide, avoid confrontation. Humor can be used to defuse the situation, to make us realize our vulnerability and our insignificance. A fist might fly faster than a joke can be expressed. 

Anger and contempt often covers up fear and vulnerability. Is real hurt, real pain the cause, or mere immature frustration? Do we observe another tempest in a teacup, or a foreboding tragedy in which a survivor struggles to find a glimmmer of hope, a means by which to recover the joy of existence to which each and every creature is entitled? It is difficult to judge another, and oft impossible. We are each on an individual path, we observe others on their paths, and the views and viewponts are ever shifting. We may dislike what we see, but who is to judge? 

Pigeons (not to exclude other animals) interest me because they are so different from us and yet so similar to us. They provide a mirror of sorts by which I learn more about myself and my interactions with others. I have discovered, for example, pigeons to be very emotional. I then had to ask myself, why do I find that surprising? Then: do pigeons have a sense of humor? I'm still working on that. I think they must, since they spend so much time in cities being entertained by humans.

I once considered birdwatching rather boring. Something for old fuddie-duddies. People with not much to do. No high aspirations, or aspirations foregone, or goals accomplished and set to rest. I kept myself and others busy, and myself full of self-importance. The sense of self-importance slowly fades, perhaps, (or observe: increases when I sit to write!) so that now I can delight in the mundane joys of wondering what do pigeons think of us scrabbling and squabbling humans clothed in such ridiculous attire, and burdened with naked limbs used not to fly but most oft to grab. 

They seem bored with us.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi NumberNine, all...


Well, the 'enron' movie is 'DVD' only, and I do not have a 'DVD' player, only a VHS player, so...should I run off with a good chunk of the rent money and buy a DVD player? Or...?


Hmmmm...

Enron does the big cook-the-books scam. Enron execs are friends with high gov't people. High gov't people are always doing the cook-the-books scams.

High gov't people are accomplished scammers, and that's "how" they get the job.

Quiet scandal after quiet scandal or clues that should be recognised as indicitive of what should be scandal, fade weekly from page '26' of everyone's Wednesday paper...billions of dollars disappear here, then there, fbi 'loses' billions in computers and guns and teck stuff...the GEO can not keep up with it...and on and endlessly on..

'Uncle Scam'...and the 'Military Industrial Complex' as 'Ike' termed it in his farewell address admonishion/warning to us all...

Okay...

And?

So?

So what?

The founding Fathers turn in their graves...

And...

Or, we been scammed big time in more stuff that we have any idea of, and?

We like Pigeons...we share notes about them, questions, successes, failures.

What is the significance of 'enron' vis-a-vie our occupations and involvements with our Birds?

Do I care if the massive banks of main-frames in lookoutnountain or where-ever it is of 'fema' know what brand of toothpaste I buy?

Or that the NSA knows if I am an admirer of James Joyce or Ayn Rand?


Habeus corpus is suspended...property rights likewise, or, so long as some one in gov't has a bug up their bum to toss some poor boob in the slammer as a being accused of being a tear-or-wrist.

Bad, of course...very bad...

Bush sez 'the u s does not use torture'...well, official 'torture' is lost in beurocratese anyway under the headings of 'interrofation' or 'debriefing' or as may be, and the heavy stuff is all pretty much done by private 'out sourced' contractors, or anybody's intel, or the priveledged how-so-ever-so, who are not accountable to the public anyway, as if any of them were! - so, truth and lies live so close, when anything IS 'said', so that, if one does not know how to 'listen' c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y, one can not tell which is which...and, even if one can listen 'carefully' one is only just beginning...

And...

Pigeons, recognisable as such, or Columbiformes at any rate, have supposedly been around for about 35,000,000 years longer than 'enron', the 'stock market', gov't sponsored tear-or-ism, Stock futures, market speculators, false events, guided perceptions of false events, military contractors, stock and accounting scams, or crooked politicians competeing with or in bed with or on the boards-of-directors of, or as 'consultants' to, and generally cultivating get-alongs with, crooked corporations.

And...?

So...?

Details please?

Tie it all in for me?

The summary edification?

Is it the world we wanted?

No...

Do we have fondness for Birds and wish to aid them in their occasional misfortunes or ills? And or to enjoy their company when they are healthy and happy?

Yes...


So...?

Do tell...!

Lol...

Love,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh Oh Phil,

with all those critical keywords all in one post Megalathon or Gargantuan or whoever is that big computer that analyzes all our web-site words will certainly be checking you out soon. Best close the drapes for a few days.

Tania,

I think you may be right and #9 is going through some personal crisis that no-one here knows anything about. It reminds me that tolerance is so important. I think in the future I might just refrain from adding any fuel to fires I see here and just let the Moderators quietly deal with and or delete messages that are innaproprite to the site or that don't make sense. After the dust has settled a bit about the posts that got everyone riled up it is good to reflect that we are still feeling OK and posting. Hopefully Numbernine will be feeling better sometime soon too.

Cameron


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Then: do pigeons have a sense of humor? I'm still working on that. I think they must, since they spend so much time in cities being entertained by humans.


Larry, I reckon they have a sense of playfulness if not humor! Corvids do, so why not pigeons?

My little friend Piglet Pigeon seems to fit. Though now an adult, he seems to retain some playful juvenile attributes. I have often had him leap onto my head or shoulder and coo proudly, then into someone else's box or - even bolder - onto the shelf at the very top of all the boxes where rules the mighty Sir Poopsalot. Sir P (Poopsie) is not fast - he is an ex-racer who probably gets too little exercise and eats heartily. He moves towards Piglet threateningly, and Piglet then jumps back on my head and turns his circles, crowing loudly. He peers round from one box to another, and invites beak assault from the occupier, then jumps on me. I really think that Piglet deliberately winds up the other pigeons, knowing that he will be safe from retaliation if he is quick enough to jump onto his 'human perch'. He is totally hyperactive, and I see no sensible 'pigeon reason' for his antics 

John


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pigeon sense of humor*



> Larry, I reckon they have a sense of playfulness if not humor! Corvids do, so why not pigeons?
> 
> My little friend Piglet Pigeon seems to fit. Though now an adult, he seems to retain some playful juvenile attributes. I have often had him leap onto my head or shoulder and coo proudly, then into someone else's box or - even bolder - onto the shelf at the very top of all the boxes where rules the mighty Sir Poopsalot. Sir P (Poopsie) is not fast - he is an ex-racer who probably gets too little exercise and eats heartily. He moves towards Piglet threateningly, and Piglet then jumps back on my head and turns his circles, crowing loudly. He peers round from one box to another, and invites beak assault from the occupier, then jumps on me. I really think that Piglet deliberately winds up the other pigeons, knowing that he will be safe from retaliation if he is quick enough to jump onto his 'human perch'. He is totally hyperactive, and I see no sensible 'pigeon reason' for his antics
> 
> John


John D. 
I remember your pigeon Piglet, and thought he was hilarious. You confirm it, they do have a sense of humor. And since you mentioned corvids, I recall the National Geographic article on corvids discussing their sense of humor. It mentioned crows -- at Moscow's Kremlin? -- skiing or sliding upside-down on their backs off sloped snowy roofs. Also it mentioned a crow giving distress calls when he found food, so that hhe could keep the food to himself.
Thanks for more notes on Piglet. Gotta run.


----------

